# free to a good home



## Fozz (15 Mar 2011)

never worn, they were for my wife but she`s never needed them 

just need an address

for personal use though, you won`t get 1 quid for them in the Bay

they are not flash in any way shape or form...........


----------



## AuraTodd (15 Mar 2011)

Fozz said:


> never worn, they were for my wife but she`s never needed them
> 
> just need an address
> 
> ...



What do they look like please?


----------



## Fozz (15 Mar 2011)

gloves, but without fingers........... 


sorry...... 

i think they were from aldi about 6 years ago, leather(ish) palm in a creamy white colour and plain,dunno what you would call it "ribbed" stretchy material, not lyca as such


----------



## jann71 (17 Mar 2011)

If these are still available I will take them. My club kit is blue & yellow.


----------



## Fozz (21 Mar 2011)

yep, still available, pm me your addy.....


----------

